# Η Λευκωσία ζητά από την ΕΕ να γίνουν τα τουρκικά επίσημη γλώσσα



## nickel (Mar 1, 2016)

*Η Λευκωσία ζητά από την ΕΕ να γίνουν τα τουρκικά επίσημη γλώσσα*

Επιστολή προς τους θεσμούς της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης με γνωστοποίηση στην ολλανδική Προεδρία της ΕΕ απέστειλε ο Πρόεδρος της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας, Νίκος Αναστασιάδης, ζητώντας να συμπεριληφθεί η τουρκική γλώσσα στις επίσημες της Ένωσης. 

Πρόκειται για μία κίνηση καλής θέλησης από την ελληνοκυπριακή πλευρά και ο πρόεδρος Αναστασιάδης θεωρεί πως η αναγνώριση της τουρκικής ως επίσημης γλώσσας της ΕΕ, θα συμβάλει θετικά στη διαδικασία επίλυσης του Κυπριακού. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι τα τουρκικά, μαζί με τα ελληνικά, είναι επίσημη γλώσσα της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας, σύμφωνα με το Σύνταγμα της χώρας, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται σε ευρεία κλίμακα και η αγγλική.

Η επιστολή διαβιβάσθηκε στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου προς τους Προέδρους του Συμβουλίου, της Κομισιόν και του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου και ενημέρωσε και την τρέχουσα προεδρία, αυτή της Ολλανδίας. Σύμφωνα με την EUobserver, ο Πρόεδρος της Κύπρου σημειώνει: «Σας γράφω για να σας ενημερώσω για την απόφαση της κυβέρνησής μου να επιδιώξει ενεργά την εισαγωγή της τουρκικής γλώσσας ως επίσημης γλώσσας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης». 

Ενόψει της δυνατότητας για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας στο Κυπριακό, τόνισε ότι έχει έλθει η ώρα να ξεκινήσει τις προετοιμασίες για να μπορέσει η Ένωση να αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται η τουρκική ως επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ μετά την επανένωση. 

Το αίτημα αυτό είχε κατατεθεί και κατά τη διάρκεια των συνομιλιών ένταξης της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ το 2002. Ωστόσο, το κόστος ήταν υψηλό και τα θεσμικά όργανα της Ένωσης προέτρεψαν τη Λευκωσία να μην επιμείνει στο θέμα. 

Η ΕΕ έχει σήμερα 24 επίσημες γλώσσες. Απασχολεί περίπου 6.000 πλήρους απασχόλησης και μερικής απασχόλησης διερμηνείς, μεταφραστές και τους βοηθούς, με κόστος 450 εκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο. Η ΕΕ υπολογίζει συνολικά το κόστος της διαδικασίας να προστεθεί μια 25η γλώσσα ως επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ, σε 37 εκατ. ευρώ. Η τελευταία γλώσσα που καθιερώθηκε ως επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ, ήταν η ιρλανδική, το 2007. 

http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/a...-thn-ee-na-ginoyn-ta-toyrkika-epishmh-glwssa/​


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2016)

Προλαβάινω να μάθω τούρκικα σε καλό επίπεδο, ώστε να κάνω αίτηση για δουλειά; Αν εξαιρέσουμε τον ανταγωνισμό απο Γερμανία, δε νομίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστική η κάλυψη των θέσεων.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2016)

Αφορά και την Ελλάδα το θέμα. (Και τη Βουλγαρία). Θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

SBE said:


> Προλαβάινω να μάθω τούρκικα σε καλό επίπεδο, ώστε να κάνω αίτηση για δουλειά;


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει στ' αλήθεια, ναι, προλαβαίνεις :) Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, τα τουρκικά είναι εύκολα από άποψη γραμματικής. Αυτό που είναι δύσκολο (αλλά μόνο μέχρι να καταλάβεις τη λογική του) είναι η σύνταξη, και φυσικά το λεξιλόγιο, καθώς δεν υπάρχει όμοια δυτική γλώσσα για να αντλήσεις από εκεί, πρέπει να το μάθεις από την αρχή.

Εάριε, γιατί αντιδράσεις; Αφού τα τουρκικά είναι ήδη επίσημη γλώσσα της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας.


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2016)

nickel said:


> *Η Λευκωσία ζητά από την ΕΕ να γίνουν τα τουρκικά επίσημη γλώσσα*
> 
> Επιστολή προς τους θεσμούς της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης με γνωστοποίηση στην ολλανδική Προεδρία της ΕΕ απέστειλε ο Πρόεδρος της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας, Νίκος Αναστασιάδης, ζητώντας να συμπεριληφθεί η τουρκική γλώσσα στις επίσημες της Ένωσης.
> 
> ...



Η τελευταία γλώσσα που καθιερώθηκε ως επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ ήταν η *κροατική, το 2013*


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2016)

sarant said:


> Η τελευταία γλώσσα που καθιερώθηκε ως επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ ήταν η *κροατική, το 2013*



Μπράβο. Ευχαριστώ. Ένας από τους λόγους που το ανέβασα ήταν η ελπίδα να ελέγξει κάποιος τα στοιχεία της εφημερίδας. :)


----------

